# Satori in stock at Attitude



## Hackerman (Sep 17, 2014)

As of today, Attitude has Satori in stock. Mine shipped out today.

Just FYI because I know how everyone here loves Satori.

Hopefully, I will join that club soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats, love me some satori.


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up...those that want to try it should order some beans soon, as we all know they go out of stock quickly.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, apparently US Customs was out of Satori too because they took mine 

Got the empty, ransacked package today. Hopefully, Attitude will resend, quickly.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 26, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Well, apparently US Customs was out of Satori too because they took mine
> 
> Got the empty, ransacked package today. Hopefully, Attitude will resend, quickly.



This is why I haven't pulled the trigger on ordering yet. 

Is this a common thing? 

Is there any way to get some good beans otherwise?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 26, 2014)

Do to an error i made at one of my OD plots i will be in the possession of several hundred Satori Seeds in the next few weeks. I missed a male!!! And he did his thing.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 26, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Do to an error i made at one of my OD plots i will be in the possession of several hundred Satori Seeds in the next few weeks. I missed a male!!! And he did his thing.



How do I get in on that? Lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Do to an error i made at one of my OD plots i will be in the possession of several hundred Satori Seeds in the next few weeks. I missed a male!!! And he did his thing.




That's what I'm saying gift a medical grower


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2014)

kind of against the rules


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2014)

Dman were they crossed with satori?


----------



## kaotik (Dec 7, 2014)

be starting my maiden voyage with satori in a few days/weeks. can't wait
hope it lives up to what y'all have been saying   curious to see how she stacks against my other sativa's.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Dman were they crossed with satori?



Some Rose, It was a Satori male that i missed and it hit some Satori and some Larry girls, i didnt get as many as i thought but I have a bunch, they will be my OD plants next year.


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2015)

satori is really good


----------

